# Apartment block insurance whats covered



## Madob (2 Jun 2009)

Hi 
I have a rented apartment with no content insurance as its rented.
My problem is the bath has leaked and now the wooden floor is ruined.
Is this covered by the Managemnet Companies policy. I know the part in the bath is covered as it is part of the building and was there when the apartment was bought but i installed the flooring which i think is considered contents but the floor was destroyed from a problem caused the building. Any suggestions on how to proceed. 
Thanks


----------



## peteb (2 Jun 2009)

if you put the floors in and they didnt come with the apartment, then they are not covered by the block policy.  You could be a while trying to chase the management co to sort you for your floors.  Also depending on the cause of the leak, the bath may not be covered either!


----------



## Aurnia (2 Jun 2009)

Wooden floors aren't generally covered by block policy but would be under contents insurance if you had it.

If they came with the apt and put down by the builder themselves than you might be covered by block but can't be sure on that. But if you put them in yourself, then it's upto you to make sure you are covered incase of events like this.

Regarding the leak from the bath, you may or may not be covered. It depends on circumstances. If you bought the apartment from the builder directly and it is within 1 year of that purchase, than you "may" be covered from block or the developers might replace the floors for you if it's known that source of leak is due to their fault, error or incomplete work, as they do replace items within the 1 year as a good will gesture/guarantee.

But if the apartment is in your or a previous owner's name for more than 1 year from the time of the builder handing over the keys to the first owner, than  more than likely you will not be covered by the developers.

Block policy is more for common area's in event of fire to rebuild and replace internal or external area's, leaks as in source occuring outside apt but affecting the interior of your apt and I think theft from common area's rather than leaks originating from your own bath.

Contents insurance covers all movable items for fire, theft and water damage, including floors, personal items and food if fridge/freezer goes on the blink, I think also replacing washing machines etc if faulty and leak and destroy flooring.

Sorry can't be of any more assistance.

Btw people also should be careful of claiming under a block policy as it can push the premimum's up and also the excess can be quite high.


----------



## Madob (3 Jun 2009)

Thanks  for the info. I have a loss adjustor coming to inspect the damage and get some advice


----------



## MichaelBurke (3 Jun 2009)

Have dealt with several apartment block water damage claims and have always had water damage wooden floors claims dealt with by the block policy. It's part of the structure whether unique to your unit or not, go check your policy wording! Would love to hear what the adjustor has to say too.

If you can get them covered by your contents go this route, should be a lesser excess.


----------



## Paul999 (27 Jan 2010)

Hi 
I has been living in an apt for the last 4 years, I am not the original owner. I have noticed that there are several cracks in the plaster boards and walls which are getting slowly worse. I contacted the management company which put me on to the builders. The builder advised that these were just settling cracks and to fix them myself. I was just wondering if any knows can you claim for this or is it just a common enough problem

Many Thanks
Paul


----------



## JohnJay (7 Aug 2012)

This question came up in a conversation with a friend recently. They own/live in an apartment in a multi-unit block. The management company has block insurance for the building and the owner has their own contents insurance. What would happen if a visitor or a tradesperson has an accent INSIDE the apartment? Which, if any, of the insurance policies would cover this?


----------



## laois1 (7 Aug 2012)

I had the same problem. Floors affected in kitchen and hall. The excess on our buildings policy was 5k, effectively ruling out the majority of claims. I had it fixed myself for a few hundred euro by a carpenter. I have concluded from this and other experiences with insurance claims that the insurance companies win everytime - they get their premiums and do everything possible to avoid payouts. Even if you get a successful claim you will be screwed for other policies as you will be asked every time you renew if you have had a claim. You must admit if you had or you could nullify other future claims. Basically I would advise fixing it yourself its not worth the hassle.


----------



## Sandals (7 Aug 2012)

laois1 said:


> Even if you get a successful claim you will be screwed for other policies as you will be asked every time you renew if you have had a claim.



Just renewing my house insurance after a claim late last year for just under €1k, premium quoted twice as much as each of last seven years policies. Shocked as I didnt realise one had built up a no claims bonus which goes back down to O after a claim.


----------



## MichaelBurke (8 Aug 2012)

JohnJay said:


> This question came up in a conversation with a friend recently. They own/live in an apartment in a multi-unit block. The management company has block insurance for the building and the owner has their own contents insurance. What would happen if a visitor or a tradesperson has an accent INSIDE the apartment? Which, if any, of the insurance policies would cover this?


 
Without seeing the policy for definite but the block policy should operate in this circumstance, but there are a few variables, what caused the accident first of all? If the injury was caused as a result of a negligent act of the owner of the property the the block policy should operate. If you have a more specific example let me know.


----------



## MichaelBurke (8 Aug 2012)

laois1 said:


> I had the same problem. Floors affected in kitchen and hall. The excess on our buildings policy was 5k, effectively ruling out the majority of claims. I had it fixed myself for a few hundred euro by a carpenter. I have concluded from this and other experiences with insurance claims that the insurance companies win everytime - they get their premiums and do everything possible to avoid payouts. Even if you get a successful claim you will be screwed for other policies as you will be asked every time you renew if you have had a claim. You must admit if you had or you could nullify other future claims. Basically I would advise fixing it yourself its not worth the hassle.


 
Don't want to appear smart or that I'm trying to defend Insurers but there has obviously been water related claims in the development over the years. It might be worth your while discussing these with the management agent. It's not going to fix the damage for you but at least you will be aware if there is an underlying problem.


----------



## JohnJay (8 Aug 2012)

MichaelBurke said:


> Without seeing the policy for definite but the block policy should operate in this circumstance, but there are a few variables, what caused the accident first of all? If the injury was caused as a result of a negligent act of the owner of the property the the block policy should operate. If you have a more specific example let me know.



 It was a hypothetical question from someone who was wondering if they were adequately insured!


----------

